# Chi si è visto si è visto



## chgill

Buongiorno a tutti e tutte,

Mi piacerebbe sapere come si può tadurre in francese l'espressione "chi si è visto si è visto".

Grazie


----------



## Corsicum

Ciao, bonjour et bienvenu
Tout dépend du contexte, peut être ? : _v__oilà, c'est comme ça / c'est comme ça, point / les choses sont ce qu’elles sont / les choses étant ce qu’elles sont …_
Attendons d'autres avis pour confirmation.


----------



## chgill

Bonjour, merci de votre réponse,

Le contexte est celui-ci : on relate un vol commis dans un musée par des gens qui "non sono stati visti dai guardiani, quelli veri, e poi chi si è visto si è visto".
Peut-on traduire par "c'est comme ça, on n'y peut rien" ?

Grazie.


----------



## matoupaschat

Oui, quelque chose comme "aucune importance", "tout le monde s'en fout" ou "et puis, de toute façon ..." . Quest'ultima sarebbe la mia preferita, almeno qui, s'intende - e concorda  con la proposta di Corsicum .


----------



## chgill

Visto che i guardiani non li hanno visti, non si puo' far niente, de toute façon !

Merci à vous


----------



## Corsicum

Oui, et dans ce contexte on peut être ajouter ? : _de toute façon « pas vu pas pris »_


----------



## chgill

C'est probablement l'intention sous-entendue, une sorte de reddition devant les faits ?

Merci, et bon soir


----------



## Ruminante

Bonsoir tout le monde,

J'aime beaucoup cette expression mais elle est difficile à expliquer.

Elle rappelle un peu, je crois, le dicton napolitain: "chi ha avuto, ha avuto, ha avuto; chi ha dato, ha dato, ha dato; scordammoce 'o passato (=scordiamoci =dimentichiamo il passato).

L'idée est qu'à ce point là, ce qui est fait est fait - celui qui a été vu a été vu (et celui qui n'a pas été vu, s'est sauvé) - donc peut être quelque chose comme: "les jeux sont faits" ou comme on l'a déjà dit, "ça y est, plus rien à faire"

C'est d'autre part une des significations possibles, mais il y en a d'autres... je viens de trouver un bon exemple dans une discussion sur "Chi s'è visto s'è visto" d'il y a quatre ans sur le Forum Italien-Anglais: "Sono solo le cinque, ma sono già stufa di lavorare. Sai che ti dico? Io me ne vado a casa, e chi s'è visto s'è visto..."
Dans ce cas, en français on dirait quelque chose comme: "Il n'est que cinq heures, mais j'en ai déjà assez de travailler. Tu sais quoi? Je m'en vais, et ... "tanti saluti". Le sens serait: certains gens, je les ai vus, d'autres je ne les ai pas vus, que je les aie vus ou pas (ou bien: qu'on m'ait vue ou pas vue), pas d'importance, assez, à ce point là je m'en fiche je n'ai plus envie de travailler et je rentre chez moi.

Bonne nuit...


----------



## brian

Je me demande si le sens pourrait être un petit peu différent : _...et puis plus rien / et (puis) c'est tout._

Si je ne me trompe pas, _aucune importance_, _on n'y peut rien_, etc. expriment une sorte de causalité, exactement comme chgill semble avoir interprété la phrase :



			
				chgill said:
			
		

> Visto che i guardiani non li hanno visti, non si puo' far niente, de toute façon !



c'est-à-dire que l'on n'y peut rien faire justement parce que les gardiens ne les ont pas vus. Mais à mon avis le sens de _chi si è visto si è visto_, dans ce contexte-ci, pourrait être tout simplement "puis c'est tout, il n'y a plus rien à dire, ..." -- c'est-à-dire que c'est la fin de l'histoire, pas tellement (ou justement) parce que les voleurs n'ont pas été vus, mais tout simplement parce que c'est comme ça que l'histoire se fini.

S'il y avait quelque sorte de causalité entre _non sono stati visti dai guardiani_ e _poi chi si è visto si è visto_, je m'attendrais une conjonction différente, comme _quindi_, e non pas _poi_.

Qu'en pensez-vous?

Edit:



			
				Ruminante said:
			
		

> L'idée est que à ce point là, ce qui est fait est fait - celui qui a été  vu a été vu (et celui qui n'a pas été vu, s'est sauvé) - donc peut être  quelque chose comme: "les jeux sont faits" ou comme on l'a déjà dit,  "ça y est, plus rien à faire"



Oui.  (scusa l'incrocio!)


----------



## matoupaschat

Moi, je suis un peu perdu . Voilà ce que j'ai trouvé :

Sabatini Coletti (http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario_italiano/V/vedere_1.shtml): chi s'è visto s'è visto, espressione fam. di noncuranza o disinteresse
Treccani (http://www.treccani.it/Portale/elem...ati/Vocabolario_online/V/VIT_III_V_124008.xml) : nell’uso fam.: _ci aveva promesso un buon compenso_,_ ma ancora non s’è visto un quattrino_; _se n’è andato per i fatti suoi e chi s’è visto s’è visto_, non si è fatto vedere, sottraendosi ai suoi impegni
Pour le Sabatini Coletti, cela équivaut à dire "de toute façon, on s'en fiche, c'est comme ça, il n'y a rien à changer et cela ne changera rien à rien" . C'est dans ce sens-là que je proposais "et puis, de toute façon ..." - sous-entendu : c'est comme ça et c'est tout .
Allez, ciao .


----------



## brian

matoupaschat said:


> [...] C'est dans ce sens-là que je proposais "et puis, de toute façon ..." - sous-entendu : c'est comme çà et c'est tout .



Ah, alors je n'avais pas bien compris la phrase _"et puis, de toute façon ..."_. Si c'est sous-entendu "c'est comme ça et c'est tout", alors je crois que c'est la bonne traduction !


----------



## chgill

Bonjour à tous,

Je vous remercie de ces avis. 
Peut-être n'ai-je pas été assez explicite. Pour éclairer un peu plus le sens de cette locution, voici le contexte. Il s'agit d'une discussion à propos d'un furto agli Uffizi.

Lui : magari i ladri si saranno vestiti da guardiani.
Lei : non credo. Secondo il telegiornale,  hanno approfittato della folla, non sono stati notati dai guardiani, quelli veri, e poi chi si è visto si è visto.

. On ne les a pas vus, ils se sont sauvés ?
. C'est trop tard, c'est fait ?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ma tu, Chgill, come lo parafraseresti *in italiano* ?


----------



## chgill

Direi : è cosi', non si puo' più cambiare niente.


----------



## matoupaschat

Così, ti piace ?
Elle : Je ne pense pas . D'après le journal télévisé, ils ont profité de la cohue, les gardiens - les vrais - ne les ont pas remarqués *et (voilà,) le tour est joué* .
Edit : Excuse-moi, je croyais que tu étais italien, j'avais mal regardé ton profil public .


----------



## chgill

*Et voilà, le tour est joué*. Il me semble que c'est ce qu'elle (Lei) voulait dire.
Cosi', mi piace, si'.

Grazie


----------



## Ruminante

chgill said:


> *Et voilà, le tour est joué*. Il me semble que c'est ce qu'elle (Lei) voulait dire.
> Cosi', mi piace, si'.
> 
> Grazie


 
E' vero, è proprio cosi'. Riflettendoci un po' meglio, "Chi si è visto si è visto" in quel contesto era detto dai ladri stessi, non dalla persona che stava parlando del furto. Quindi non "une sorte de reddition devant les faits" ma un'espressione quasi di "giubilo". Ad esempio i ladri mentre progettavano il furto avrebbero detto "Facciamo cosi' e cosi', e poi usciamo di li' e chi si è visto, si è visto"
Buona giornata


----------



## chgill

Ruminante said:


> E' vero, è proprio cosi'. Riflettendoci un po' meglio, "Chi si è visto si è visto" in quel contesto era detto dai ladri stessi, non dalla persona che stava parlando del furto. Quindi non "une sorte de reddition devant les faits" ma un'espressione quasi di "giubilo". Ad esempio i ladri mentre progettavano il furto avrebbero detto "Facciamo cosi' e cosi', e poi usciamo di li' e chi si è visto, si è visto"
> Buona giornata



Si ce sont les voleurs qui emploient l'expression, on peut aisément admettre qu'ils y mettent de la jubilation. Mais ici c'est la femme du dialogue qui l'a employée. Dans ce cas, elle a traduit l'impossibilité de revenir en arrière ; ce qui n'empêche pas qu'elle puisse penser à la "joie" des voleurs. Mais là, je ne sais pas aller plus loin, car le contexte ne le permet pas.

Bonne journée


----------



## patrovytt

On pourrait utiliser l'expression "Ni vu, ni connu"?


----------



## matoupaschat

Riprendo (non per difendere l'osso, solo perché vorrei veramente capire l'espressione italiana). 
Da tradurre :
_Lui : magari i ladri si saranno vestiti da guardiani._
_Lei : non credo. Secondo il telegiornale, hanno approfittato della folla, non sono stati notati dai guardiani, quelli veri, e *poi chi si è visto si è visto.*_​D'altra parte, due espressioni in francese (definizioni tratte dal CNRTL) :

*C.−* _Expr. fam._ [En parlant d'une pers. ou d'une action] _*Ni vu, ni connu*._ Sans que personne s'aperçoive de quoi que ce soit. _Le Fondouk avait cet avantage, qu'on y entrait ni vu ni connu_ (Montherlant, _Les Lépreuses,_ 1939, p. 1449).
_*Le tour est joué*_. La mystification, la ruse a réussi. _Ballmeyer profitait de l'inattention générale pour appliquer un fort coup de tampon sur l'ordre de mise en liberté (...). Le tour était joué. L'escroc sortit en jetant négligemment le papier signé et timbré aux gardes de la souricière_ (G. Leroux, _Parfum_, 1908, p. 58).
Tu sei italiano, Patrovytt . Allora, dimmi tu quale corrisponda meglio ? Il bello è che in francese, spesso le due espressioni vengono usate l'una dietro l'altra  .
NB : Ben inteso il quesito vale per tutti


----------



## patrovytt

A me sembra calzare bene *Ni vu, ni connu,* vale a dire _Sans que personne s'aperçoive de quoi que ce soit._
Però, pure _*Le tour est joué*_ non stona.
Come dice il _Pasha_ le userei tutte due di seguito, crepi l'avarizia! 

ps: italiano a metà


----------



## Ruminante

Ciao Matou, come mettersi nella pelle dei francofoni senza averne l'esperienza quotidiana... ? A me è piaciuto molto "Le tour est joué" che secondo me era appropriato al contesto. Ma non esaurisce tutte le possibilità.
Scusa se scrivo complicato, approfitto come sempre della tua infinita pazienza!

Penso insomma che "chi si è visto si è visto" puo' avere diverse connotazioni. Se non si puo' parlare proprio di "gioia" dei ladri, in "chi si è visto si è visto" c'è a volte una certa soddisfazione, forse "disprezzo delle regole", da parte di chi la pronuncia per sé stesso; se uno la pronuncia parlando di un altro, non è piu' soddisfazione ma diciamo, tanto per comprendere un po' meglio, constatazione della sfacciataggine altrui. 
Se io dico: basta, me ne vado, e chi s'è visto s'è visto, significa che me ne vado e non me ne importa niente se sparisco e magari qualcuno non mi vede e si preoccupa...

Se invece dico che un altro se n'è andato, e chi s'è visto s'è visto, posso voler dire che appunto se ne è buggerato degli altri, è sparito senza alcuna considerazione per chi poi si chiede dove sia andato.

_Ni vu ni connu_ mi sembra diverso, perchè "chi s'è visto s'è visto" letteralmente significa che uno puo' essere stato visto. In certi casi, denota una certa indifferenza per la possibilità di essere visti... quasi incoscienza mentre si corre il rischio di fare qualcosa, ad esempio rubare, oppure andarsene via prima del dovuto: "chi si è visto si è visto" potrebbe cioè voler dire "pazienza se poi qualcuno mi avrà visto, io lo faccio comunque". Questa pero' è l'azione precedente la sparizione... è quando uno se ne va, insomma sparisce, che arriva il momento proprio del "chi si è visto si è visto" che significa forse soltanto che uno è sparito.

Certo in alcuni casi c'è anche la speranza di non essere stati visti, e forse è quello il significato di _Ni vu ni connu? _

_Beh, mi fermo qui... in ogni caso buona domenica_


----------



## matoupaschat

@ Patrovytt : Grazie ! Tanto per essere indiscreto fino in fondo, l'altra metà è ???

@ Rumi : Grazie tante ! Mi dispiace se ti avrò lasciato pensare di non prendere troppo in conto ciò che mi dicevi, ma, come lo sai e lo ammetti, ogni tanto scrivi un po' complicato e alla fine non sono più sicuro di avere afferrato l'intero contenuto . Qui, si tratta di un'espressione difficile da decriptare, fuori il significato di noncuranza, ripreso e spiegato da tutti . 
Ed ecco che adesso mi fai lo splendido riassunto, leggibile, preciso ... che sognavo ! Grazie, grazie, bacio le mani ! Alla fine, propendo anch'io per "le tour est joué" nella frase in oggetto .
"Ni vu ni connu" : che io sappia il senso è sempre sulla base di "senza essere visto né riconosciuto", sia perché si è nascosti, sia perché l'azione è rapidissima . Non ci vedo un senso di speranza, a meno forse che ci sia un'altra parola ad indicarlo . 
Poi ritengo che in italiano come in francese, sono modi di dire che cambiano sottilmente significato a seconda dei contesti e risultano ugualmente difficili da spiegare a un "allofono" .

Buona domenica !


----------



## chgill

Bonjour,

Je suis étonné de voir que cette expression a tant de facettes !
Parmi les messages ci-dessus, plusieurs sont très voisins :

. c'est comme ça, point (Corsicum, #2),
. ça y est, plus rien à faire (Ruminante, #8),
. et (puis) c'est tout (Brian, #9),
. c'est comme ça et c'est tout (Matoupaschat, #10).

En comparant ces quatre points, j'ai consulté le dictionnaire Zanichelli, (je ne l'avais pas fait avant), pour le verbe réfléchi vedersi ; il donne comme exemple "chi s'è visto, s'è visto !" et le traduit par "un point, c'est tout !"

Si on la considère comme une sorte de point final de la phrase, cette expression semble bien adaptée au dialogue cité : "hanno approfittato della folla, non sono stati notati dai guardiani, quelli veri, e poi chi si è visto si è visto". Cependant il faut aussi considérer que *Ni vu ni connu* et *Le tour est joué* sont également de bonnes interprétations.

Bonne soirée


----------



## matoupaschat

Le plus amusant, c'est que je l'avais dans mon Boch-Larousse de 1998 . Larousse éditait alors en france le Boch de chez Zanichelli, identique au mot près à celui-ci (hormi la préface), mais pour la moitié du prix . Cela n'a pas duré ...
Enfin, cela m'aura permis de découvrir une expression plus à fond, merci à tout le monde !
*Edit* : Autre chose amusante, c'est que si on cherche à traduire "un point c'est tout", on peut prendre quasi n'importe quel traductif, on arrive toujours à "punto e basta"


----------



## chgill

matoupaschat said:


> Le plus amusant, c'est que je l'avais dans mon Boch-Larousse de 1998 . Larousse éditait alors en france le Boch de chez Zanichelli, identique au mot près à celui-ci (hormi la préface), mais pour la moitié du prix . Cela n'a pas duré ...
> Enfin, cela m'aura permis de découvrir une expression plus à fond, merci à tout le monde !
> *Edit* : Autre chose amusante, c'est que si on cherche à traduire "un point c'est tout", on peut prendre quasi n'importe quel traductif, on arrive toujours à "punto e basta"




Il est vrai que c'est "punto e basta" qui semble le plus bref (et définitif) pour conclure une conversation courante. Maintenant que j'en connais le sens, je me demande s'il me viendrait à l'idée de finir par "chi s'è visto, s'è visto" ...

Merci à vous tous !


----------



## Ruminante

matoupaschat said:


> @ Rumi : Grazie tante ! Mi dispiace se ti avrò lasciato pensare di non prendere troppo in conto ciò che mi dicevi, ma, come lo sai e lo ammetti, ogni tanto scrivi un po' complicato e alla fine non sono più sicuro di avere afferrato l'intero contenuto...
> 
> Ed ecco che adesso mi fai lo splendido riassunto, leggibile, preciso ... che sognavo ! Grazie, grazie, bacio le mani ! ...!


 
Caro Matou, non vorrei andare fuori tema ma: volevo ringraziarti per gli immensi complimenti... non avrai esagerato un pochino? Ci ho messo tanto a ringraziarti perchè (essendo complicata...) ho esitato un po' perchè "bacio le mani" mi ha un po' lasciata perplessa, ora penso di aver colto il senso tutto "francese" del baciamano in segno di "saluto a una signora" ma qua in Italia almeno "nel mio mondo" fa pensare solo a due cose: al papa, o alla mafia ! 
Grazie comunque, molto gentile da parte tua, qui nel forum non ci vediamo ma in compenso ogni tanto "becchiamo" affetto e incoraggiamento !!
Ciaooo

@Patrovytt: il nome farebbe pensare a origini dell'Est... ma dato che conosci tanto bene il francese, si potrebbe pensare che la tua altra metà sia francese...? Strano che nel tuo profilo figuri solo l'italiano. Dacci lumi s'il te pla^it, ormai hai lanciato il sasso non fare come quello del "chi s'è visto s'è visto" (in questo caso, "chi s'è letto s'è letto" o "chi ha scritto ha scritto"


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Rumi, 

Vedo che non sei ancora abituata alle mie birichinate linguistiche . Certo che ne sapevo il senso, avevo cominciato per scrivere "ti bacio le mani", che già di per sé sarebbe stato un po' esagerato, poi non ho resistito a togliere il pronome per osservare l'effetto prodotto . Perdona il vecchio giocherellone che sono .  Non lo farò più, promesso ! 
Comunque i complimenti erano sinceri e meritatissimi, e li reitero .

Stammi bene, carissima !

PS Patrovytt mi fa ovviamente pensare all'espressione francese "pas trop vite !" .


----------



## patrovytt

Scusate tutti per il grosso OT, ma mi tirano in ballo.


@Ruminante: Hai ragione, est. C'è sempre un est all'est di un ovest.

@matoupaschat: Proprio così. Era la mia naturale andatura quando facevo le gare: piano e senza spingere.


PS: Ci sono tante metà che mi/ci compongono. 2 metà è limitante, queste proporzioni le lascio alla matematica.


----------

